# Formular-Felder wiederherstellen.



## Scope (8. Oktober 2002)

Also..
wie kann ich die Daten in einem Formular wiederherstellen, wenn es bereits abgeschickt wurde und daraufhin die Zurück-Taste des Browsers betätigt wird.
Bei mir sind die Formular-Felder dann immer leer.
Oder kann man das gar net mit HTML lösen?


----------



## Adam Wille (8. Oktober 2002)

Ne, das geht wohl nicht, wenn der User in den Browsereinstellungen die Option getroffen hat, die Seiten bei jedem Besuch, bzw. automatisch wieder neuzuladen...und das kannst du ja wohl kaum beeinflussen, da kommen paar so, paar so - wer weiß. 

Möglich wäre das aber sicher, indem du deine Formularseite als PHP nimmst.
Dann kannst du bestimmt einen eigenen Zurück-Button auf deine Seite setzen, der per Scriptaufuruf mit angehängten Variablen deine Formular-Seite aufruft und somit die zugesendeten Eintragungen wieder stattfinden lässt...ist aber vielleicht mehr schlecht als recht...!?

Geist


----------



## Scope (8. Oktober 2002)

Aber wie wird´s denn z.B. in diesem Forum oder auch Google gemacht?
Ich mein, ich hab ja meine Einstellungen für diese Seiten nicht geändert, aber trotzdem werden beim Benutzen des Zurück-Buttons die Formular-Felder wieder ausgefüllt.


----------



## Sanic (23. Januar 2004)

das interessiert mich auch 
So erspar ich mir das Topic eröffnen *g*

Das mit dem Zurück Button muss so irgendwie gehen, das kann man auf mehreren Seiten beobachten. Bei PHP habe ich das mal so gelöst:
Jede Eingabe in die Session speichern und als default Value halt die Eingaben darstellen ...
Ich finde die lösung aber nicht toll,
da muss es doch eine bessere lösung geben 

danke im vorraus


----------

